# Whats the Difference...



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

EST bindings are for ICS boards only... and uh... I have no idea about the missions but I'm going to assume they are est bindings too.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

do some research man. if you have a lib tech stay away from any of the est bindings. like kink said, est binding are for burtons ics system. you need the regular bindings. and i'm not sure what the restricted is either.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Your right I should have done some research but I had taken a quick look around and i've heard rather good reviews about the Cartels/Missions. 

I've also heard good reviews of the Union Forces but what about Rome? I love the look of the targas but are they a good binding for a beginner-intermediate All Mountain Freestyle rider?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Both the Cartels and Missions come in EST and non-EST versions, you'll need the non-EST for a Lib Tech board. The EST bindings are made to work with Burton boards with the channel mounting system. The Restricted Mission has an upgraded ankle strap, I believe other than that it's the same as a regular Mission. The Cartel is a little more responsive than the Mission, the Mission is a little softer. It's all personal preference, they are both great bindings.

I have a couple of pairs of Cartels and they are my favorite bindings. Lots of people like the Union Force, they look nice but I've never ridden them.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cartel EST's are for burton ICS(channel) boards only. Cartels are supposed to be pretty good bindings but to me they seem over priced for what you get. The restricted bindings from burton are a special edition i'm pretty sure. My buddy's ride the union forces and they seem like theyre pretty solid bindings. 
Choice wise is up to you but the net is your best friend, narrow down a couple bindings that you can get and go online and check them out. The forces and cartels are supposed to be an all mountain binding so you're off to a good start, just spend some time in the the binding section here and read away.
What year are your rulers? if theyre the newer ones you probably have what burton calls the "smaller foot print" which means the boots are smaller than your standard boots. I have some size 9's and i have quite a bit of room in medium cartels even though the box and site say I should be in a med. If you buy local make sure you bring your boot and test fit. Oh and have fun because that's what its all about!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

a lot of people ride the forces. i personally think they look cheap but some people swear by them. Rome bindings are solid. I ride 390s. i wanted the targas but my shop didnt carry them this year.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

yes I plan on getting this years rulers but thx for letting me now about the smaller footprint as i din't know about that. Bindings Ya i'll do some more research but generrally I think i'll be choosing between the Cartel, Mission, Force, Targa, and a few other romes.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Burton's Restricted bindings have an Asym Ankle Strap (as suggested above), that is what is different other than color. If you want to go Burton, I would take the Asym Strap hands down, it is worth it. Other than Burton, there are a lot of great bindings to look at: Rome, Ride, and even Union and Forum.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

swisscosmo, Let me know how you like your AB after you get some time on it. I was thinking of getting one at year end. I currently ride a 10 skatebannana. This is my 2nd lib tech board.

I love my Flow NXT ATSE's but I have minimal experience to compare them to other bindings.


----------

